

PHP Framework Comparison (callgrind maps) - puzzled
http://phpixie.com/blog/php-framework-comparison/

======
cabirum
I don't see the point of this benchmark.

Was the file cache (apc) on? What features were enabled on what frameworks?
Default configurations or production ready?

From my experience, raw framework speed doesn't matter much anymore. It can
easily be improved by disabling features, utilizing caching, switching to
SSDs, etc.

------
juriansluiman
Comparing frameworks using the callgrind maps doesn't really say a thing in
terms of performance. The relative weigh of parts _inside_ the framework can
be visualized, though you can not conclude by any means framework A is slower
than B based in these figures.

~~~
prplhaz4
Definitely not, but is interesting to take a look and see what's going on
inside - and where each framework tends to concentrate its "energy".

------
puzzled
This post was a followup to this one: <http://phpixie.com/blog/php-framework-
benchmark/>

It's the one that has texts with opcache (XCache) etc

